# Harburger Berge: Fully oder Hardtail?



## heljan (4. April 2011)

Moin zusammen!

An die große Harburger Berge Community hier: Was empfehlt ihr einem totalem MTB-Rookie: Hardtail oder Fully?

Wo gibt es sonst noch in Hamburg schöne Strecken, die man mit HVV und Pedalkraft (hab kein Auto) gut erreichen kann, und womit hat man dort mehr Spaß?

Vielen Dank

heljan


----------



## gnss (5. April 2011)

Ob Fully oder Hardtail ist vollkommen egal, mit letzterem muß man halt ein wenig öfter den Arsch vom Sattel anheben.
Schöne Strecken gibt es sonst noch im Osten, Sachsenwald an der Bille, Geestkante bis nach Lauenburg, um Ratzeburg und Mölln. Oder im Süden ab Buchholz in die Lüneburger Heide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heljan (5. April 2011)

Ist es wirklich so einfach? 

Fährt man in den Harburger Bergen überwiegend auf den Waldwegen? Dann kann ich mir eine Hardtail+Arsch-hoch gut vorstellen.
Ich dachte aber, dass man auch ein wenig abseits davon fahren kann / möchte und man dann mit einem Fully schon besser beraten ist / einfach mehr Spaß hat. 
Oder ist es doch eine Frage der Fahrtechnik?

Ich wäre ja nicht besonders traurig, wenn Hardtail als Empfehlung zu meiner Anfrage rauskommt.  Als Einsteiger 1.500+ auszugeben, ist schon happig.

Danke für die Streckentipps.


----------



## plattsnacker (11. April 2011)

heljan schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> An die große Harburger Berge Community hier: Was empfehlt ihr einem totalem MTB-Rookie: Hardtail oder Fully?
> 
> ...



Hi heljan,

Touren ab S-Bahn Reinbek regelmäßig donnerstags 20 Uhr ( Nightride ) und nach Absprache tagsüber mit den "Sachsenwaldpionieren".

ca. 25 min ab HH-Hauptbahnhof. 
Treffpunkt direkt am Bahnhof Reinbek

http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397222&page=44

Wir fahren sowohl Fully als auch Hardtail. Ist Geschmackssache...

Vielleicht bis demnächst in Reinbek

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Dodge-RAM (12. April 2011)

.


----------



## Tracer (12. April 2011)

es gibt hardtail fahre die genauso schnell fahren wie die fully fahre, 
es gibt fully fahre die genauso schnelle fahren wie die hardtail fahre,
es gibt rigide fahre die schneller (ganz wenige) fahren als die hardtail und fully fahre!
alles ist eine frage der fahrtechnik!
lieber ein gutes günstiges hardtail kaufen als ein fully mit schlechte kinematik.
bei dem modell machst du nichts falsches und hast du über längere zeit spass!

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2056

m.f.g
willy


----------



## Sanz (14. April 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> es gibt hardtail fahre die genauso schnell fahren wie die fully fahre,
> es gibt fully fahre die genauso schnelle fahren wie die hardtail fahre,
> es gibt rigide fahre die schneller (ganz wenige) fahren als die hardtail und fully fahre!
> alles ist eine frage der fahrtechnik!
> ...



Genau so siehts aus. Du wirst mit einem Fully für 1000  nicht glücklich sehr wohl aber mit einem HT für diesen Preis. Der Mindestpreis für ein fahrbares Fully liegt etwa bei 1800 . Meiner Meinung braucht man rein aus fahrtechnischer Sicht bei guter Gesundheit kein Fully in den Harburger Bergen.

Gruß 
Andre


----------



## ducdich (15. April 2011)

Eigentlich braucht man gar kein Fully.
Es ist halt nur komfortabler als ein Hardtail.
Wenn Du mit dem Gedanken spielst etwas ambitionierter zu fahren und vielleicht auch mal das eine oder andere Hobby-/Jedermannrennen mitfahren möchtest, bist Du mit einem Hardtail besser beraten.
Wenn Du statt dessen lieber std-lange Touren unternimmst oder vielleicht mal eine Alpenquerung mitmachen möchtest wäre ein Fully sicherlich die bessere Wahl.
Ein Hardtail ist wie schon vorgehend erwähnt günstiger und so hat man natürlich die Option auf hochwertigere Komponenten.


----------



## heljan (15. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Ich habe mich für dieses Cube entschieden. Ich bin tendenziell ein Ausdauertyp und fahre sicherlich auch mal längere Strecken. Da ich zudem wenig Erfahrung mit MTB habe, geben mir die 100mm hoffentlich ein bisschen Sicherheitsreserve bis ich es besser kann 

Besten Dank noch mal und vielleicht bis bald

heljan


----------

